# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Anabolics.....

## Pat B

Has anyone else ordered from anabolicsjim? I placed an order and never received anything. They whatsapped me a tracking number, but could have been fake...


Please read our rules before further posting. Source names are allowed, contact info such as URLs, email addys, etc are not.

This is the wrong area for this type of post, it will be moved to the correct area.

----------

